# Epson 1400, what is the best pigment ink???



## kingdom (Jan 28, 2008)

Good morning ALL! I must say that this forum has been great for me. I am a newbie. I will soon be purchasing the Epson 1400 printer b/c I like that it prints large formats. But I understand that its a dye based printer and I want to use pigment inks. My plan is to purchase refillable catridges instead of the CIS system. I think I can best protect myself from clogging that way. Can someone please tell me what the best ink would be for heat transfers? I don't want to have to deal with color shifting and other issues with printer not printing out the right colors. PLEASE PLEASE HELP! I'm eager to get started. Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think having a CIS will assist in the clogging issue since the carts do not contain the print head which is a part of the printer. Having said that, a CIS is the best way to save money. I have 1400 which I use for sublimation and artainium inks. For a CIS system I would strongly suggest talking with our vendors, I would not go for the cheap off ebay etc. The Epson1800 comes with pigment inks and is a wide format but does cost more and has 8 carts rather than 6


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree Charles, People should buy good equipment from local or national vendors and stay away from the low quality Ebay stuff. It's nice to have a voice to get answers from and Ebay products don't provide that. ..... JB


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

kingdom said:


> Good morning ALL! I must say that this forum has been great for me. I am a newbie. I will soon be purchasing the Epson 1400 printer b/c I like that it prints large formats. But I understand that its a dye based printer and I want to use pigment inks. My plan is to purchase refillable catridges instead of the CIS system. I think I can best protect myself from clogging that way. Can someone please tell me what the best ink would be for heat transfers? I don't want to have to deal with color shifting and other issues with printer not printing out the right colors. PLEASE PLEASE HELP! I'm eager to get started. Thanks!


Try contacting Coastal Business Supply ... VERY good people and they stand behind their product.
I use EverLast pigment inks from them and they seem to really work well with the red grid paper they sell ... I get vibrant colors and the red grid paper they carry is reasonably priced and lasts pretty well on tees.
Coastal sell a little more expensive of a CIS, but it is well made, and I would, 100% recommend a bulk ink system over refillable cartridges.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Inkjetcarts.us has cheaper heat transfer inks and so as the refillable cartrdige. That is what I am using and it works.

I also use the autoprint software from inksupply.com to avoid the heads from clogging. It prints a test pattern on a schedule provided that the printer is on all the time.


----------



## yaw3 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have read through several posts and it seems that the general consensus is that pigment ink works better than dye or claria inks for transfers. I also see that most of the responses say that it is a lot more economical to have a cis (continuous ink system) than refillable cartridges. If you are filling the cis with the same ink that you will be filling the refillable catridges with wouldn’t it just be more time efficient to have the cis and not more economical? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

CIS cost more than refillables. The advantage is you can refill it with lesser mess compared to refillable. Also you can tell visually if the inks are low. The inks last longer between refill. Unlike refillable you have to keep track of how many prints per refill which is not always accurate. To be exactly sure is to pull the cartridge and fill it outside of the printer. That is how I top fill. That way I have better control of how much goes in the cartridge and avoid spills. It is just my way.


----------



## 04LIQUIDSILVER (Apr 5, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> Inkjetcarts.us has cheaper heat transfer inks and so as the refillable cartrdige. That is what I am using and it works.
> 
> I also use the autoprint software from inksupply.com to avoid the heads from clogging. It prints a test pattern on a schedule provided that the printer is on all the time.


 
I use injetcarts.us on my stylus 9800 and they are good


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

04LIQUIDSILVER said:


> I use injetcarts.us on my stylus 9800 and they are good


I'm confuse is pigment ink the same as dye ink? Or is pigment ink the same ink that came with my epson 1400?
I want to keeps using regular ink in my epson, because I have a ricoch gx 7000, but I want a good quality inkjet ink to print photos on 100% cotton t-shirt, can anyone tell me which ink to buy?

Thank you


----------

